# Kitten gone from weeing on carpet to pooing outside litter tray



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Posted thread other day about my liitle kitten peeing on carpet, now he doing some poo in his litter box and then some outside his box, got to say he acts strange when using litter tray at times like he does not like it and when he goes in litter tray he comes out and starts scraping the floor  the litter i an using is like wood pellets and clumping - smart cat, the litter tray is way from his food and cleaned on regular basis, only this morning fed him and caught him going outside litter tray to poo and put him in he ran away then he did eventually use the tray albeit earlier had wee in it any help greatly appreciated


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Is the tray too small for him? I know he's only little but I've had cats who sat the wrong way on the tray and pooped outside of it but then a bigger tray seemed to solve the problem. You could try him in a covered over one to see if that helps.

If he's peeing on the carpet you could pick up some puppy training pads (4 for £1 in poundland) as he'll naturally be drawn to pee on those instead. I started my kittens on puppy pads then moved the puppy pads into the tray then added litter to the puppy pads and eventually removed them altogether.

It's a long process, good luck!

The other issue could be a urinary infection of some kind so you should see the vet with him.


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for help, litter tray is quite big dont think to small he just seems quite anxious when he does use the tray daft i know, when we got him was told litter trained and he was fine for at least the first 2 weeks i suppose if perservering with him and watching him, even now whilst typing this he going near litter tray smelling it where he did a wee and walking away just removed the clumps where he did a wee and put him in it then he went it is as though he will not go in when he done even small wee!!!! Seems fussy kitten  any ideas????


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

some cats like one tray to wee in and one tray to poop in - some like them incredibly clean or they won't use them. SOme like covered trays and some like open - a lot of cats prefer to poop in a covered tray. I'd have a go at using different litters too and he may vote with his feet.


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

i am defo gonna try different litter he will no doubt let me know when we got it right


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had one kitten doing this. I tried everything - eventually I lined up all the litter trays having cleaned them all - bought 3 different litters - and put a different litter in each. Lined them up in front of the TV so I could always see who was choosing what  and then discovered that none of them were using the litter I liked (oko plus) but were all preferring to use Pura Moonlight (fine sandy texture). I now buy that and he hasn't wee'd or poo'd anywhere except the tray!

Good Luck - it's a nightmare isn't it!

~x~


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

well may have resolved issue regarding litter, seems may have been my fault as been cleaning it with dettol spray and after reading comments on forums cleaned it using washing up liquid and warm water and hey presto he seems much better to use the tray 

However he we caught him yesterday well hubby did peeing top of stairs AGAIN same spot as before cleaned using bio washing detergent but even though we cannot smell it tom kitten left his scent a few people have suggested simple solution from pets at home any thoughts from anyone how to eradicate odour so kitten cannot keep peeing there, i dont want to put litter tray top of stairs as it is literally at the top stair so aint any room to put one even if decided to also me got bad knee so cannot really hop over a litter tray at top of the stairs 

So for now we cannot let little beggar upstairs which is a shame as he wants to run about


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo, yes - dettol is poisonous to cats I believe too - not good - he was right to avoid! Here's hoping for continued improvement

simple sloution is fantastic for removing the smells - go with that.


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks spid what an idiot i am poor little mite no wonder he was wary about using litter tray will be more careful in future :smile5:

Just need to now stop he weeing top of stairs as would love to let him have roam of the house and daughter nagging as wants him in her room to cuddle at night


----------



## Clare Ferris (Nov 26, 2009)

Catlover2 said:


> I had one kitten doing this. I tried everything - eventually I lined up all the litter trays having cleaned them all - bought 3 different litters - and put a different litter in each. Lined them up in front of the TV so I could always see who was choosing what  and then discovered that none of them were using the litter I liked (oko plus) but were all preferring to use Pura Moonlight (fine sandy texture). I now buy that and he hasn't wee'd or poo'd anywhere except the tray!
> 
> Good Luck - it's a nightmare isn't it!
> 
> ~x~


 cats do prefer fine grained litter as it is less harsh on their feet. I use worlds best but it is expensive and smells after a while. I find breeder select good for odour and is made from paper in the form of pellets, dont get any smell and is safe if ingested but it is not clumping litter so a pain when clearing out.


----------



## kamran (Dec 14, 2009)

My *Kitten cat* is sluggish now days, I don't know what happened to her. She is not take exercise daily and I feel much worried about her.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

if you are worried you need to take her to the vet - also try posting this as your own thread you will get a better response than taggin on the end of another post. Mods can you move this?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree with Spid - you really should take your cat to the vet for a check up. Have you wormed her recently at all?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

has he been neutered?? i had a male cat years ago who done this when he reached 6months as he wasn`t neutered (i actually have a pic of him sitting beside the tray to poop). it soon stopped when he was. my cousin had a similar problem and it was cause she wasn`t cleaning the tray out too often.


----------



## kamran (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for giving me such a nice suggestion that really helps me. Thanks all of you who give me suggestion! I have visited a site *catsdir.com* which give me some good tips about how can I make my cat healthy and I have also warm my cat too. Now my cat is very healthy and sharp. Once again thanks to all of you.


----------

